# Stihl TS350 concrete saw, whats it worth?



## ttamoneypit (Oct 28, 2016)

not sure if this is the correct place to ask.

Girlfriend needs money and has her Dads old TS 350 to sell. I put some of my chainsaw fuel in it and it fired right up.

So whats this thing worth ? I only see parts on ebay, no complete saws.


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 29, 2016)

250-300 if it looks clean


----------

